# Lamentation of Lolth - OoC VII [Seeking a replacement!!!!]



## Majin (Oct 8, 2005)

Dunstand was healed to full. (12 points)


----------



## Dhes (Oct 9, 2005)

Map of Tempest Tower Dungeon


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 11, 2005)

Sorry I've been a lame poster.  For what its worth, I did run the Portland marathon yesterday.  Despite my bum knees I made it in 4:07, which was better than I expected.  I won't be doing any more, but it's something to mark off my list.  Fortunately we've got some strong leaders in this group.  Drogo's often happy to follow.


----------



## Dhes (Oct 11, 2005)

25 miles in 4 hours, that is nothing I could do it 3.   
That is, if I don’t die within the first mile.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 11, 2005)

Nicely done Manz, I don't think I would last past the first mile either.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 27, 2005)

Verbatim is out sick.
He should be back as soon as they discover the cure for the bubonic plague.

Buelen Pest? I can't remember...


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 27, 2005)

leeches were very popular at one point, I believe...


----------



## Majin (Oct 30, 2005)

Just a heads up to both groups that things should be starting back up again sometime tommorrow. Midterms are finally over and I've taken the weekend to recharge, so everyone should expect something in both Lamentation & Shackled tommorrow afternoon.


----------



## hippocrachus (May 10, 2006)

What's the plan, Cap'n?


----------



## Mimic (May 10, 2006)

I'm still here and ready to pick up the pieces.


----------



## hippocrachus (May 10, 2006)

At least we hadn't leveled in either Shackled City or Lamentation, so all that was lost was a few pages of posts...


----------



## Velmont (May 10, 2006)

Yeah, we have been spared much here... ready to continue.


----------



## Majin (May 10, 2006)

Ok guys, it looks like we've been hit pretty hard by that database crash and half a years posts in both games and any character sheet updates you may have made since then. Shame on me for not keeping better records, but hopefully you guys did or can remember any important details that are missing. Never expected the servers to blow up on us.

Now this next bit of news may seem either good or bad, depending on how you look at it, or it may not come as any surprise, since I've been able to talk it over with a few of you already. After much debate and discussion I've decided to put Shackled City on permanent hiatus. The interest level in that game has never seemed to be that high for any of us compared to Lamentation, and with all the recent happenings of losing Verbatim and the server crash, I think it needs to be placed on life support for an indefinite amount of time. 

This was an incredibly hard decision to make, as it is the first game I've ever had to "drop" so to speak. I feel it is best for the group as a whole. This way I hope to pick up the interest level in Lamentation, hoping that one less game with each other will help you focus on your relationships between each other without much blurring across games, and just focus more on your characters in general with less on your plate to worry about from me. Also, with the actual diving into the City of the Spider Queen adventure on the horizon, after the current adventure is complete, I think that's good enough reason to focus more on Lamentation as well. 

Then there's me as well. After thinking about it, the reason my burnout may have occured is running too D&D campaigns side by side at the same time. I think I need to mix it up a bit and plan to run something much different for my next campaign, in order to keep things fresher in both. Again, I'd like to apologize for those of you who may have really enjoyed Shackled City, but if that is the case at all, then don't count SC out forever. I am more than willing to put your current characters on "auto" and we'll pick them up right where they left off or a few years in the future after doing work for the church on their own, letting Priestess Jenya become accustomed to her High Priestess role, etc. All this after Lamentation comes to a close. Yes that's quite far in the future, but I'll always have those games cataloged in the Exalted Deeds thread for when we need to go back to them. 

I would like to think of this as not an ending, but a fresh start after this server crash. I'd like everyone to jump back into Lamentation with renewed vigor, myself included. I will wait to hear from all of you first on your feelings before posting in the IC thread. 

Velmont, could you shoot me off an e-mail (timoan (AT) comcast (DOT) net) I'd like to ask you something.


----------



## Velmont (May 10, 2006)

Done!


----------



## Dhes (May 10, 2006)

Dhes takes his .45 and shoots Elyas. That clears that. 
Putting the gun to Dunstand’s head, just give me the word and I’ll pull the trigger. 
Verbatim the assassin taught me how to do that….   
Too bad Shackeld City is going on hiatus, but I think Lamentation will profit from it


----------



## Velmont (May 10, 2006)

You miss it Dhes, it isn't you who killed Elyas, it is Leanthas who create a Vortex which engulf all teh game. He is now in his demi-plane, resting a bit and planning his next move. His eyes are on a swamps presently


----------



## Mimic (May 10, 2006)

I can't say that I am not dissapointed but I can see the reasoning behind it and as fun as Althron was I am sure Broddy will be even more enjoyable to play.

Plus like you said its not like we can't start up again at a future date.


----------



## Dhes (May 10, 2006)

Don’t even go there; Elyas with all his fire spells could kick Leanthas @ss any time of the day. Plus Elyas was going insane and you can’t kill crazy people, everyone knows that.  

Yes I went there bring it on B.


----------



## Velmont (May 10, 2006)

Leanthas didn't attack Elyas directly... that's only good for second grade sorcerer like Elyas. You have to think bigger, to think twenty step ahead. Leanthas attack the most precious thing to Elyas: ENWorld forum. And look what happen. The Vortex broke a part of the history and Elyas is not doom to be forgotten and stay helpless in a thread that will never more advance. That's the way of Leanthas.


----------



## Majin (May 10, 2006)

If you really wanted to hurt Dhes, you should have taken away his coffee & cigarettes.


----------



## Dhes (May 10, 2006)

They can take our lives, but they will never take our addictions.


----------



## Velmont (May 10, 2006)

Addiction is good, life is bad. I only take bad things


----------



## hippocrachus (May 10, 2006)

I think Kirinke is in denial...


----------



## Majin (May 11, 2006)

Methinks she may be as well   

I would like to wait at least another day before kicking things off again, just in case that May 8th backup goes in and wipes all our posts once again. 

That should also give Kirinke ample time to make an appearance in this thread.


----------



## Velmont (May 11, 2006)

Kirinke  post since the crash in the Shackled City Thread.


----------



## Majin (May 11, 2006)

Yep, we noticed that. It's what she wrote that's confusing


----------



## Velmont (May 11, 2006)

Majin said:
			
		

> Yep, we noticed that. It's what she wrote that's confusing




She might just missed that thread?


----------



## Majin (May 11, 2006)

We shall see.


----------



## Verbatim (May 11, 2006)

Ayden leaves and the boards crash...perhaps Moander knew the ass whipping was coming his way.

Also three of you have e-mail, but it only really applies to two of you about the upcoming Mem Day weekend. Didn't mean to interrupt, but class is about to start and wanted to get your attention.

*dons lurker cloak once more*


----------



## kirinke (May 11, 2006)

Heh. I did miss this thread. Darned crash made everything wonky there for awhile.   
Anyway, I'm still interested in playing in Lamentation. If it helps, I'm willing to run a second character to help offset Ayden's loss as well as concentrating more on the clerical side of things with Teleri. In fact, that's probably where she is heading anyway. 

As for shackled city, it's okay Maj. Everyone gets burn-out and this way, we'll be able to concentrate on developing our character's personality. I've hadn't really had the time to pay much attention to Teleri lately, so all and all, it works out.


----------



## Majin (May 13, 2006)

Expect a post sometime late tonight. It may take some time, as I figure it will be quite long and involved. I've decided to just tell the rest of the battle in story form in order to clear up a *lot* of loose ends that have been hanging around for quite some time and I am opening the game up for one replacement to come in. An injection of new blood I hope will help everyone. I will not be requiring the newcomer to be our healer, as Kirinke is capable of taking up that role if she so wishes to focus on the clerical side of things.

Look for a new chapter/OoC threads as well and even a new Rogue's Gallery to streamline those that we've lost over the past half year. Links to these will be supplied in the IC thread as always. In order to speed things along, you all will be leveling as well with the new RG going up, so in the meantime anyone that sees this before the new post tonight can start working on their character for an easy port over to the new threads. Until then! 

Replacement Thread


----------



## Majin (May 14, 2006)

Alright everyone, the new threads are up along with a brand new Rogue's Gallery to post up your newly leveled characters.

Chapter VIII 
OoC VIII 
Characters III


----------



## kirinke (May 14, 2006)

When I was first creating this character, I think I made some bad choices regarding her feats. Namely, two weapon fighting and gift of tongues. Would it be possible to change these feats for something that suits the character more? And if Majin allows it, what would be good replacements for those feats? Ideas?


----------



## Majin (May 14, 2006)

I'd hafta deny that request after it being so long ago. Rather than figuring them as "bad feats" consider them a part of your character that is just the way she is. All of us in real life have parts of ourselves that we may like to change from time to time, but for the majority of us, we learn to live with them and how to mold them into our everyday lives. Where that example might be a little too extreme, for overall fairness to the others that are happy with their characters as they are, I simply couldn't allow it. Sorry Kirinke.  :\ But not to worry. Teleri can still be a fine cleric to the party as long as she stays concentrated on that path from now on. 

P.S. - This really should have been in OoC VIII


----------



## kirinke (May 14, 2006)

Ok. No biggies.  Just chalk it up to learning from one's mistake. Ok. Since Teleri is going to be the primary cleric, what would be a good feat for her 6th level choice? And I just noticed something. I never gave Teleri one of her bonus fighter feats. And from now on, I'm using the other thread.


----------

